# From Polestar 2 to Model Y Performance



## jessiejames1108 (7 mo ago)

Hey everybody, thanks for the open forum here! My wife just took delivery of her 22' Model Y Performance and I was hoping to get some advice, do's/dont's and a few specific questions answered. I'm not new to EV's since I took home my Polestar 2 Performance last August so I'm good on the charging, range and all that type of info, the biggest differences are the obvious stuff like software, settings and the overall UI that I'm trying to sort through. I don't want to say it's overwhelming at all but feels that way because of the simplicity of the AAOS in my Polestar. 

1- What should I know about the auto pilot (dont have the full auto)? I enrolled in the old university of Youtube but the videos are all kind of the same. Outside of pulling down on the stock to turn it on whens the best time to use it and whats important to know about it as a driver?

2- Is there any way to adjust the audio settings or get an EQ?

3- We have a trip coming up next week and need to head to the airport. With three passengers in the back seat, how many bags or rollers of luggage have people really fit in the car here? I can easily fit my wifes, daughters and mine no problem but have two more adults coming with us. Again there are some videos of luggage but they don't really look like real world scenarios. It's two week trip to europe so each of us will have a 1 checked bag and 1 carry on. I'm sure each of us will have a backpack too but think those an fit on the floor by our feet or in the frunk. Just looking for others inputs who have actually loaded the car up for a trip and not just in the driveway to fil a crappy video for the internet lol. As much as I'd like to do a dry run I won't have the other two persons luggage till they show up. Should I just plan on taking two cars? I was really hoping to avoid paying for long term parking for two cars.

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

jessiejames1108 said:


> Hey everybody, thanks for the open forum here! My wife just took delivery of her 22' Model Y Performance and I was hoping to get some advice, do's/dont's and a few specific questions answered. I'm not new to EV's since I took home my Polestar 2 Performance last August so I'm good on the charging, range and all that type of info, the biggest differences are the obvious stuff like software, settings and the overall UI that I'm trying to sort through. I don't want to say it's overwhelming at all but feels that way because of the simplicity of the AAOS in my Polestar.
> 
> 1- What should I know about the auto pilot (dont have the full auto)? I enrolled in the old university of Youtube but the videos are all kind of the same. Outside of pulling down on the stock to turn it on whens the best time to use it and whats important to know about it as a driver?
> 
> ...


Welcome!

1.) Think of Autopilot as adaptive cruise control with lane keep assist and use it accordingly. Always pay attention and have your hands on the wheel.

2.) The EQ is available when you open up the audio menu. You need to tap the three lines (hamburger menu) for it to pop up.

3.) I think you’ll have a difficult time fitting 5 full size AND 5 carry on luggages in the trunk. The full size alone might be tough to fit, adding the carry-on afterward would be nearly impossible.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

This’ll give you an idea of how much you can fit:









2020 Tesla Model Y: What's It Like to Live With? | Edmunds


Learn what it’s like to own the Used 2020 Tesla Model Y. View Edmunds' Long Term Road Test to get in-depth information on fuel economy, maintenance costs, performance, comfort and more at Edmunds.com.



www.edmunds.com


----------



## jessiejames1108 (7 mo ago)

shareef777 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 1.) Think of Autopilot as adaptive cruise control with lane keep assist and use it accordingly. Always pay attention and have your hands on the wheel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Shareef! Pretty much sounds like the autopilot on the Y is equivalent to my Polestar (hopefully it doesn't hug the right line as much though lol). I'll try the audio again when I get into her car again. I had tries taping the speaker icon that pops up when you adjust the volume and looked through the car settings and when I couldn't find it chalked it up to the " Elon knows best" motto, mostly because I thought the audio was actually set really well just needed a few tweeks.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

jessiejames1108 said:


> Outside of pulling down on the stock to turn it on whens the best time to use it and whats important to know about it as a driver?


Click down once for adaptive cruise control. Click down twice for the autosteer to be added. If you turn the wheel and autosteer deactivates, adaptive cruise control stays on. One click up on the stalk or tap to the brake turns off both.

Basic autopilot is really intended for limited access highways and I think performs very well there. The biggest caution is of phantom braking (unexpected strong braking) which seems somewhat dependent on location - there are those who still complain of frequent phantom braking while I haven’t experienced it in quite awhile.

I also find autopilot very helpful in stop and go traffic.


----------

